# Cub Cadet 1554 worked great



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

We got about 4 inches of snow today......first time using the snow blade.....worked great.46 inch blade and a set of chains.Plowed uphill as well on my driveway.I had used a piece of ABS pipe on my blade edge.....just worked great.I plowed concrete,gravel and grass.Just wanted to let everyone know if anyone is considering buying a blade.Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

No pics tho  we all like pics.


----------

